# Greek "off the shelf" beers



## evoo4u (30/11/16)

Lots of miles gone, from Ireland, England & Finland, but now in Greece, and with recommendations from my newest Greek best friend ggaif (George), I tried a Septum Honey Golden Ale tonight with a magnificent souvlaki at "Hops Beer & Burgers" (just up from Sygrou-Fix metro station) in Athens.

Beautiful - can't say more!

I started with a draught Erdinger Hefe Weiss (5.3%) which exceeded my expectations, as the previous one I'd tried was a can from DMs which didn't do a lot for me. Then due to a language problem, lovely Katherine who was waiting our table promptly plopped another 500ml glass of it in front of me (I had intended to try something else, but what the heck - it was a terrific beer, so I manned up and enjoyed the second half-litre! I mean, you've got to be flexible...

Then followed the Septum HGA, and a couple of take-aways - the Septum 8th Day IPA, and a stubby of "Bios 5", which I'm savouring as I tap out this post. Their description is: "The first five cereals beer is Greek! Corn, Barley, Wheat, Rye and Rice, blended with hops. 5%"

It's a top Brew! I'm as useless as tits on a bull when it comes to describing tastes and flavours - but I'd have another one!!!

The Septum IPA awaits, so by the time I work out tomorrow's itinerary, there's a good chance it will have lost it's lid too...

Had a fantastic beer from Danish microbrewery Mikkeller on the SAS flight this morning from Helsinki to Stockholm. They've stitched up a deal with SAS to serve a specially canned Pale Ale on Nordic Flights, instead of (ok - as well as) the usual swill, and what a change it was! Body, head, flavour, froth rings down the glass as you drank it - beautiful! Now if only our airlines dared to be different...

Well, Bios 5 is dead- Time for the Septum IPA!

Cheers all


----------



## evoo4u (2/12/16)

I'm in a little town in Greece right now, and not a "craft" beer to be found, so I've had a couple of the usual suspects - mass-produced stuff which I used to think was just the ducks-nuts. Heck, I guess I've been spoiled forever. The Heineken and Amstel just tastes so bland now! And I don't have too much anticipation for the "Fix Hellas" sitting in the fridge for later on either.

But, all is not lost - the local Cab/Sav/Merlot/Syrah is brilliant!!


----------



## Bribie G (2/12/16)

Let retsina be your friend.


----------



## Bridges (4/12/16)

No, let vergina be your friend...





Very average beer though...


----------



## agamachnic (5/12/16)

So many times I have been in Greece for vacation. I love this country, the climate, culture, cooking and of course beer and other alcohols. But I am from Poland and I can say that we have better knowlegde and taste of beers. We like to try new tastes and I here http://www.poznaj-piwo.3dfx.com.pl/ there is a ranking of the best beers that we like in Poland. 
Just try and you won't regret!


----------



## Leyther (5/12/16)

I was in Zante recently, the only craft beer to be found was from Corfu Brewery, I only sampled the IPA but wasn't a bad drop, I think they had some stouts too made a nice change from the Mythos and Amstel (which I think is dutch but everywhere!!)

https://untappd.com/b/corfu-beer-ltd-contessa-ipa/883662

Although gets slated on ratebeer, I've had far better IPA's but when its your only option and a change from lager then its not soo bad.


----------



## yankinoz (6/12/16)

Leyther said:


> I was in Zante recently, the only craft beer to be found was from Corfu Brewery, I only sampled the IPA but wasn't a bad drop, I think they had some stouts too made a nice change from the Mythos and Amstel (which I think is dutch but everywhere!!)
> 
> https://untappd.com/b/corfu-beer-ltd-contessa-ipa/883662
> 
> Although gets slated on ratebeer, I've had far better IPA's but when its your only option and a change from lager then its not soo bad.


Keep in mind that Ratebeer's beer-raters tend to reward high alcohol and high IBUs. If you look at scales in a style or at the high-scoring beers of any one brewery, there is an occasional high score for a less extreme beer, but the generalisation holds up.


----------

